

Remember Napster? Watch ‘Downloaded’ a doc about it, full movie for free - Ataevski
http://octobertech.co/post/61214869598/remember-napster-watch-downloaded-a-doc-about-the

======
Jugurtha
Thanks a lot !

I love those documentaries where they interview the people the documentary is
about. It seems obvious, right ? Yet most documentaries only glamorize a story
with no content.

There was a documentary on venture capital called "Something Ventured" which
is great, as they interview _many_ key people (founders, co-founders, VCs,
etc).

~~~
Jugurtha
As of today, the link is dead. (It was good yesterday).

~~~
Ataevski
Sorry, the post was taken down because it was streamed with no permission and
failed to get one. But you can watch that doc on "downloaded.aol.com". And
thanks for recomendation, i will check it out.

~~~
Jugurtha
No problem. I already watched it. It's rare to see _relevant_ documentaries.
If there are others you know of, could you give titles ? Thanks for posting.

